# Lakeland Speedway 11-9-06



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

11-9-06

Lakeland Speedway

The temps were up from last week by 10 degrees. At the start of practice the track was 65-66 and would only cool down to 64-65 as the night went on. Seeing these temps we knew the track would be a little faster than it was last week.

The usual suspects started showing up and we ended up with 10 in the truck class and only 4 cars.

Out of the gate during practice Jerry was putting down some 2.85's as was Ronnie. Jason was not far behind running some 2.90's and I was able to get some low 2.8's. Wayne, Jimbo, Andrew and the rest of the group has also picked it up from last week, so it looked to be a great night of some real competitive racing.

We loaded everyone into the computer and let it sort out the heats. First up was Wayne, Tim, Andrew, Jerry and Jimbo. The next heat was Jerry, Scott (myself), Jason, Ronnie and Dennis.

In the first heat, the horn blew with Jimbo not on the line so he would have some catching up to do. It looked like Andrew really had things hooked up and running well. He may have the truck to beat tonight. He ended up winning the first heat with a time of 58 laps in 3:01.332 with an average of 3.126. Followed by Wayne, Tim and Jerry.

The next round of trucks was ready to go and with the sound of the starting tome they were off. I believe Jerry go the holes hot followed by Ronnie, Dennis, Jason and myself. I got into trouble coming out of turn 4 on the first lap and by the time I got it righted, Jerry was coming out of turn 4. I had some work to do. Jerry had some trouble about halfway through the heat and fell out early. Jason was not quite up to his usual speed but we all knew he would find it. By the time the finish you lap announcement was made it was Ronnie in first followed by Scott, Dennis and Jason. Ronnie and I were only separated by .49 seconds both running 61 laps.

Looks like the track was going to yield some good times for this night of racing.

The next two qualifying rounds were run and here is how everybody shook out.

A - Main Truck

TO Jason Bowden
2nd Jerry Evans
3rd Ronnie Williams
4th Scott Harper
5th Dennis Goodwin

B - Main Truck

1st Andrew Simmons
2nd Wayne Rogers
3rd Tim Smith
4th Jerry Welch
5th Jimbo George

TO for the night was set by Jason, I told you he would sort it out. He ran a 63 lap run in 3:02.820, which I believe is a record but I am not sure.

The cars were pretty fast tonight as well. Some of them anyway. Mine has really started scrubbing off some corner speed so I am kind of in the way right now. Jerry rally got his flying and was able to run some very fast lap times of 2.74. He managed a 64 lap run in 3 minutes in 3:02.433.

We only ran two heats of the cars and no mains seeing as most of us were not ready and paying more attention to the trucks tonight.

OFF TO THE MAINS!!!

The B Main was GREAT!!! Those guys really put on a good show, driving clean and putting down some fast laps. In the end Andrew held onto the first place slot, driving the Crocodile Hunter Truck.

B - Main

1st Andrew Simmons
2nd Tim Smith
3rd Wayne Rogers
4th Jerry Welch
5th Jimbo George

The A main promised to be exciting seeing as these were 5 very close trucks. At the start Jason got the hole shot followed by Jerry, Ronnie, Scott and Dennis. Dennis has trouble on lap two and was out for the race. Jerry put his on the CHRIS POLE in turn 3 on lap 32 but was really making up ground when he did. That left me, Jason and Ronnie to battle it out for first. Jason was trying to get around Ronnie and he got caught up, slowed down a little and we knocked doors, but I got the better end of the rub and got by him. Then on lap 50 Jason’s batteries started to short out and he was done. I was able to bring home the 1st place finish for team SMM.

A - Main

1st Scott Harper
2nd Ronnie Williams
3rd Jerry Evans
4th Jason Bowden
5th Dennis Goodwin


All in all it was another great night of racing at Lakeland Speedway and not too cold either.

I do not think we will be racing this Thursday. Most of us are going to be getting ready for the race at LAR in Montgomery. 10th SCALE BABY!!!!! I just hope the weather cooperates and it is nice and warm on Saturday.

Till next time – Keep it shiny side up!!


----------

